# Tank Stinks HELP???



## dye2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

My wife has noticed my 90 gallon tank is stinking. I had this tank in my garage for 1 year and decided to move it inside my house. I transported 30 gallon in a barrel from the original garage water and the rest was new from my house. My wife and I decided to decorate the tank with a big dinosaur skull ornament (Fake of course). She feels like thats whats stinking, I have an Rena FilStar XP2 and a whisper 60, alsp a hydro sponge filter with a air pump running to it .I left all the media and didn't change it so I would have plenty of bacteria. Any advise??? Quick help before I have to move my tank.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

have you tried carbon?


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

What does it smell like? does it smell like a fish tank only too strong? or like a dead fish? Mold? ...


----------



## dye2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

I have tried double carbon, my wife says it smells like stong beef jerky or like a little amonia


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

> ...like a little amonia


I had once when a pellet fell in a hole in the canopy. SMelled quite strong actually for such a small piece. Once removed the smell was gone instantly.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

What about the anorbic(sp?) bacteria from the substrate? You might have stirred up
some pockets when you moved it.
That stuff stinks from what I've heard.
Someone who knows what I am referring to, please help me out here...


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Some plastic decorations can put off smells such as ammonia. Remove the dinosaur head and do a partial water change. See if that fixes it. If it doesn't then we can proceed from there.

But it is likely the decoration.


----------



## dye2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you boil the head in water or anything you can do if it is the head???


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

It's plastic right? It might melt or deform if you boil it. You can try it but no guarantees.


----------

